# Mac prices in Belgium?



## UyenNhii (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry if there's already a similar post! I couldn't find it ;(


----------



## chirufus (Oct 27, 2008)

I started to buy Mac last July, the prices are very recently.

Freestanding store in Antwerp (Belgium)  

·Mineralize eye shadow                 19 €
·Shadestick          17 €
·Lipstick Satin      17 €
·Lipliner (pencil)                 13 €
·Plushglass           19€
·Prep + prime lip                16.5 €
·Brush 217            19 €
·Brush 182            49 €
·Foundation Select SPF 15             27.5 €
·Foundation pump            4 €
·Mineralize skinfinish Natural       23.5 €
·Powder blush matte       20.5 €
·Paint pot              18.5 €
·Eye shadow        15.5 €
·Eye shadow refill              11 €
·Fluidline               16€
·Travel jar small (4jars in a bag)    5€
·Pallet for 15 Eye shadow (empty)             13.5€
·Prep + prime eye             16 €
·Moisturizer Strobe liquid lotion (50ml/1.7 US FL OZ)         33 €
·Fix + (100ml/3.4US FL OZ)             18 €
· 

  Cult of cherry collection 

·Lipglass                 15.5 €

  Emanuel Ungaro collection

·See thru lip colour           15.5 €

  Colour form collection (not available in Belgium) bought in Germany

·Brush set advanced        54€
  Contains following brushes 168se, 187se, 212se, 217se and 275se.



  So that must be everything at the moment.


----------

